# i need a new tripod, any recommendations? please help.



## allybuggi (Apr 12, 2013)

hello! i currently use a canon t3i & a 50mm f/.4 two weeks ago i was taking some self portraits using my wired remote when my tripod (which had already been broken before, but i continued to use it like an idiot) collapsed. i was wondering if you have any recommendations for a new one? i don't want anything expensive, i'm a teen on a budget after all. 
thank you!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 12, 2013)

3 sticks, hot glue, bailing wire, and lots and lots of duct tape.

Alternatively, what about something like a gorillapod? You know, the ones that wrap around and hold onto existing uprights like a tree or pole or something? Smallish, portable, and relatively inexpensive compared to good tripods.

If you're actually going to be in the middle of a flat area with nothing to use the gorillapod on, get some of the cheapest tripods that'll hold the camera + lens, and start saving up. I'd recommend $400+ and get a quality tripod, although not top of the line. Trust me, I went from ok second hand, to heavy and sturdy (but heavy!) second hand, to a very nice, new, mid end Benro carbon fiber. It might take some time to save up. Go do more chores, or take some artistic shots of local landmarks and sample prints and setup at your local farmers market and take orders or something.


----------



## WPJ (Apr 13, 2013)

Manfrotto 055 great.........and if you can afford get the carbon version, never need another


----------



## Rat (Apr 13, 2013)

I spent €250 on a Sirui N1004 with a ball head when my Velbon (good enough for the 400D) collapsed under the weight of the 5D3. I'm pretty sure I'm as happy as I want to be.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655205-REG/Induro_471_214_Carbon_8X_CT214_Tripod.html

I have this induro tripod...love it. very very good quality. 

good luck with your search.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 13, 2013)

The entry level Manfrottos are very good for the money. They're quite sturdy and well built, though a bit heavy (around $120). Top it off with a Benro B1 off of ebay for around $95 and you will have solid support that will last for a little over $200...


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/479927-REG/Manfrotto_190XPROB_190XPROB_Pro_Aluminum_Tripod.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benro-B-1-Ball-Head-PU-60-Quick-Plate-Kit-Set-T014-/120654153390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c178c46ae


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 13, 2013)

brad-man said:


> The entry level Manfrottos are very good for the money. They're quite sturdy and well built, though a bit heavy (around $120). Top it off with a Benro B1 off of ebay for around $95 and you will have solid support that will last for a little over $200...
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/479927-REG/Manfrotto_190XPROB_190XPROB_Pro_Aluminum_Tripod.html
> ...



That looks like a pretty good combo for the price.


----------



## RomanRacela (Apr 13, 2013)

I would go with Manfrotto. You could get an aluminum tripod for about $100.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 13, 2013)

You have a lite rig right now and although all the recommendation are spot on (I like the Induro carbons too)... if you want dirt cheap and reasonable build, under 50$ try a Dolica... I used one for travel with a XS or a D10 where I didn't care if it took a hit and it worked quite well. It's not a Gitzo or even a Manfrotto but will work for the lite rebel series and a 50mm... 

http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-AX620B100-62-Inch-Proline-Tripod/dp/B001D60LG8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365816721&sr=8-1&keywords=dolica+tripod


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 13, 2013)

The Manfrotto 3021BPRO is an awesome, amazing tripod that, sadly, is no longer being made. But if you can find one used, jump on it. No, I won't sell mine.

The replacement, the 055XPROB is a very worthy tripod that's probably not only the best bang for the buck in tripods but also the cheapest tripod worth spending money on.

Basically, if buying new, I'd recommend either the 055XPROB for under $150 or something carbon for ten times as much. There's not much point on anything between.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## MagnumJoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Another vote for the Manfrotto 055XPROB Pro with a Manfrotto 496RC2 Ball Head with Quick Release.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 13, 2013)

It's been as low as $20 before, but it is a really nice little tripod. Strong, lightweight, ballhead... I'm fond of it. Unfortunately for you, it's $40 right now. Though if I didn't know how much it cost, I'd say it was worth $40.

http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-AX620B100-62-Inch-Proline-Tripod/dp/B001D60LG8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365822244&sr=8-1&keywords=dolica+ball+head


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 13, 2013)

No offense to yall, but how much money do yall think this teen has? Good v. cheap is the age old battle but I think cheap wins this battle.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 13, 2013)

When my kit was a Rebel and a 17-85 lens, I used an old Velbon cx-300 that had come free with a video camera. I still have it. No ball head and certainly would not trust it with my heavier gear now, but I've seen them online for as little as $19. If you want great legs and ball heads, it is expensive. If what you need right now is just something to hold the stuff you have! it might get sense to go cheap and save your rubles for glass down the road.


----------



## notapro (Apr 13, 2013)

For an alumimum model, try this:

http://www.adorama.com/INDAT413.html

Very strong, only $217, 67.5 inches high (171.5 cm) with center column retracted (The carbon version is around $665).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2013)

It does depend a lot on your budget. There are a few older tripods that are very good, and can be had cheaply. Many of the old Bogen / Manfroto Tripods are build like a tank. They are aluminum and a bit heavy, but they will last long after you have upgraded.
Check your local craigslist, and don't be afraid to make a offer, I've bought some legs with a ball head for $25.
Vangard, Slik and Dolcia make decent low cost tripods, far better than what you have, they won't fall apart, and if you hang a weight by a hook under them, they will stabilize nicely.

I have a Benro C4XX series, but even though its relatively low cost, its still over $400 for the legs, and for a good head, $500 more. 

*Watch out for the tripod height*. You should not plan on cranking or raising the center column, and many tripods spec their height with the center post up. They are unstable that way. You should not have to bend over to use a tripod! Better to spend more and get one with longer legs.
Here is a example of a 62 inch tripod that is 51 inches high with the center column down Not useful unless you are pretty short.: http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-AX620B100-62-Inch-Proline-Tripod/dp/B001D60LG8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1365825559&sr=8-3&keywords=tripod

The taller model is more expensive, but it has a column down height of closer to 62 inches (including head) which makes it fine for average height people. http://www.amazon.com/Dolica-AX680P104-68-Inch-Proline-Tripod/dp/B001DIKUYE/ref=sr_1_4?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1365826538&sr=1-4&keywords=tripod

The manfroto 055PROB is 56 inches high with column down, a head and camera can add another 8 inches, so its high enough for all but really tall people (like my 6'8 son).


----------



## LSV (Apr 13, 2013)

It has been quite a few years since I was a teen, but, if memory serves me right, I used to pinch pennies so hard it made Honest Abe cry. So, my recommendation is to get a cheap and sturdy tripod/ballhead combo from Costco for under $100. And, nothing beats Costco's return policy.


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head. It is an Ok tripod my biggest problem is the ball head. I have trouble getting it where it want it sometimes. I makes it a lot trickier to get level shots. But for the price and what you got. It is a good tripod. I have 2 other tripods. I found an old heavy tripod I like the best but it is heavy and you can't buy them anymore.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 13, 2013)

LSV said:


> It has been quite a few years since I was a teen, but, if memory serves me right, I used to pinch pennies so hard it made Honest Abe cry. So, my recommendation is to get a cheap and sturdy tripod/ballhead combo from Costco for under $100. And, nothing beats Costco's return policy.



I love Costco two... I've been a member since 2003... but unless his parents have a membership, adding $60 to the price of the tripod doesn't seem like a good investment... though they will refund the membership fee if he isn't fully satisfied...


----------



## bycostello (Apr 14, 2013)

love my sirui one.. got in china though


----------



## Tara Copp (Apr 26, 2013)

I love my Benro AO190T... I have two, very compact and portable, I packed both in a roller bag for a destination wedding this weekend .. They are about 100 each


----------



## Pi (Apr 27, 2013)

If you can afford it, get a Carbon Fiber one. I have a Feisol but there are other good brands more affordable than the top brands. You can get a really nice CF one with a head for about $300.


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 27, 2013)

I got one in March, very happy:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=orderHistory&A=details&Q=&sku=822137&is=REG


----------



## Eli (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.trustedreviews.com/manfrotto-mkc3-h01-tripod_Camera-Accessory_review_features-and-design_Page-2

Highly recommend one of these for budget tripods, it only cost me $60 aud and I used it for ages. It held up my rebel with 17-55 and also my 5d mkii with 17-40. Not to mention its super light and quite compact, carried it everywhere on my camera bag.
But do be wary of using the center column  know its limitations and work around it, as that's what you'll have to do when saving some $$.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 27, 2013)

Eli said:


> http://www.trustedreviews.com/manfrotto-mkc3-h01-tripod_Camera-Accessory_review_features-and-design_Page-2
> 
> Highly recommend one of these for budget tripods, it only cost me $60 aud and I used it for ages. It held up my rebel with 17-55 and also my 5d mkii with 17-40. Not to mention its super light and quite compact, carried it everywhere on my camera bag.
> But do be wary of using the center column  know its limitations and work around it, as that's what you'll have to do when saving some $$.



Yup, a friend has this and it's a great little tripod for the money.


----------



## Greatland (Apr 27, 2013)

JUST BUY A GITZO AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT IT...THEY ARE THE BEST, PERIOD!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 27, 2013)

Greatland said:


> JUST BUY A GITZO AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT IT...THEY ARE THE BEST, PERIOD!



Unless you despise twist leg locks, try working them with wet and sweaty hands. I will not buy a tripod with twist lock legs, others feel the same about lever leg locks, don't assume your ideal is anybody elses.


----------



## RGF (Apr 27, 2013)

allybuggi said:


> hello! i currently use a canon t3i & a 50mm f/.4 two weeks ago i was taking some self portraits using my wired remote when my tripod (which had already been broken before, but i continued to use it like an idiot) collapsed. i was wondering if you have any recommendations for a new one? i don't want anything expensive, i'm a teen on a budget after all.
> thank you!



How about some duct tape to fix your current tripod. Seriously you can get a reasonable tripod, but it will cost a few hundred dollars. Gitzo are top of the line - forget them. Besides a tripod, you will need a ball head to allow you to move the camera and lens combo. I would recommend avoid 3 handle tripod heads. very slow to adjust. You camera / lens wil attach to the ball head with a quick release plate (Arca Swiss style is defacto standard). Suggest you learn all you can by reading Really Right Stuff website. They products are out of your price range (from what you said about need to control costs) but the education is free and generally accurate.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 27, 2013)

I would suggest a Leitz Tiltall - now manufactured by someone else but still available. It's a classic and rugged design. Mine has served me well for over 50 years and I've never been tempted to replace it with some of the
"newer" models.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 27, 2013)

Greatland said:


> JUST BUY A GITZO AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT IT...THEY ARE THE BEST, PERIOD!



Bad advise for someone on a budget, and overkill for someone with that camera. And twist lock legs do suck. Mayb step up to a manfrotto 190 if you can swing it.


----------



## Gary W. (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey all,

I don't know if a tripod was ever purchased, but I use this one from Slik... NO problems at all!!

http://www.samys.com/p/Tripods/615314/700BH-AMT-3-Section-Tripod-with-Pro-800-Ball-Head/50804.html

Gary W.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 22, 2013)

don't care about the brand - look for the construction. Many have moulded plastic snap handles on the legs -
and they do snap. If you expect light usage look for legs that rotate and are held by friction. Those also 
wear thin with heavy usage, but tend to last longer for me than the first type. Of all of the 6 or 7 tripods I have
around here, my favorite is the oldest - a 60's era Leitz Tilt-all. Little heavier than some of the newer high
end models, but rugged and reliable - and still considerably cheaper than some supposed competitors.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 22, 2013)

I've read that these are decent tripods: https://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=117&cp_id=11701&cs_id=1170101&p_id=10263&seq=1&format=2

Otherwise, I suggest you try craigslist if you live in a city.


----------



## alexturton (Jul 22, 2013)

three legged thing!

They come in a variety of sizes to suite all needs. They are carbon fibre so they weigh very little. They fold up to be highly portable. And they look a bit cool.


----------



## alexturton (Jul 22, 2013)

also a leg unscrews to become a monopod. which I find very useful


----------



## sama (Jul 22, 2013)

I owned a Benro travel angel A2682TB1 and it costed my US$200 when I purchased it in Hong Kong 3 years ago. I In general, I like it at lot. Recently, I need one extra for a rather heavy Glideshot portable 4' crane so I searched in the Craigslist and I found One like this - http://www.kamera-digital.com/forum/viewtopic.php?TopicID=11421

Its listed for $15 and I bought it for $10. The only defect I found on this old tripod was a defective screw which I replaced it for 35cents. It was very, very sturdy and could load my camera with battery grip and a 10lb counter weight with no problem. It doesn't come with a ball head but it's fine, I used it for video and I put a video head on it.

If you wanna save some money for you lenses,check in your local Craigslist, and find one like this.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 22, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> And twist lock legs do suck.


That's a matter of personal preferences. Some prefer twist locks, some don't


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > And twist lock legs do suck.
> ...



+1 

As someone who used Manfrotto flip locks and now uses RRS twist locks, I find the latter easier on my fingers and a lot faster to set up and break down. Plus, ever tried cleaning sand from your Manfrotto leg locks? :


----------



## Pi (Jul 22, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > And twist lock legs do suck.
> ...



Also, twisted locks are more compact.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Ever try to use a flip-lock in subzero temperatures while wearing gloves? No pretty. I'll take twist locks, thanks.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

Once again somebody asks a question and makes clear their modest budget, and it turns into a pi55ing competition to see who has the most expensive tripod.

OP. A good tripod will serve you for many years and won't trash your camera, a supermarket tripod for $40 with plastic head and clips is a total false economy.

However, as a few sensible souls have pointed out Manfrotto do some good solid tripods for reasonable money.
Depending on how tall you are a 190 will be perfectly sufficient for your needs, if you are taller than say 5'10" then a 055 is probably a better bet.

Go into a shop and try these out. There are different specificiation levels, from the basic legs with twist locks to lightweight carbon fibre jobbies with lever lock. Event he entry level ones are solid, although it's worth going round the bolts with an allen key.

The beauty is that you can also choose a head specific to your type of shooting, with your cam and lens being quite light then again, you don't have to go megabucks.

The other beauty is that the system is modular, so you can buy a new head for another purpose without changing the whole tripod.

They aren't dirt cheap but they are good value, make sure you get a modular tripod rather than the plasticky ones with fixed heads.

If the manfrotto brand is still a little pricey then look at Calumet who do decent, if clunky clones for a bit less.

You don't need Gitzo or RRS. I read your question properly.


----------



## lholmes549 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fellow teen on a budget here; I was in the same predicament about 6 months ago and ended up getting a Manfrotto 055XPROB with 808RC4 3 way head for £110 altogether. I think that is a pretty good deal but even if you pay a bit more, the combination is so sturdy and you'll probably never need another. 

One problem with this combo: weight. I'm a pretty big guy and I lift but even for me it's a burden over long distances if it isn't strapped to a backpack. Great for a sturdy base but portability isn't a key requirement for me. If it is for you maybe a carbon fibre set of legs and a decent ball head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Once again somebody asks a question and makes clear their modest budget, and it turns into a pi55ing competition to see who has the most expensive tripod.



Pissing contest? I guess we weren't aware that twist locks were synonymous with expensive tripods. It's not like my 20-year old $10 Kmart blue light special Slik tripod has twist locks, now, is it. Except that it does. And I still use it as a light stand, occasionally. 

FWIW, I think Manfrotto generally offers the best compromise between quality and value.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 23, 2013)

Buy cheap buy twice, or 3 times in terms of tripods...

Some say that you only realize the money you put on buying previous 2 tripods could have been saved if you buy the 3rd from the beginning. LOL

http://bythom.com/support.htm

I went from supermarket $99 slik straight to Gitzo 2531+Markings Q10+RRS clamp and plate systems. Over north of one and half grand, but I think I've saved myself some money by not having to buy those intermediate models anymore.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again somebody asks a question and makes clear their modest budget, and it turns into a pi55ing competition to see who has the most expensive tripod.
> ...



Neuro,

I neither know nor care very much what kind of locks your 20 year old $10 slik has, unless you are offering to sell it to the OP, and even then, it would be a matter for them to decide if they can get along with the locks. What seems obvious is that to slip in brands like Gitzo, RRS and 3 legged thing etc is totally incongruent with the OP's specifications, i.e. that they are on a budget. 

It happens at every turn on these bloody boards. 1DX, 35L and spending $$$$$$$ isn't the correct answer to every question!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, Paul, that happens. But this is a 3-month old thread - the OP has likely either bought a tripod by now, or has learned to get by without one. 

Have you considered this as a math problem? 1D X + 35L + RRS tripod = *42*? ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

Or saved up for a Gitzo by living on baked beans for 3 months.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> It happens at every turn on these bloody boards. 1DX, 35L and spending $$$$$$$ isn't the correct answer to every question!



When I started to get interested in bird photography I asked questions on the form... A lot of advice was about purchasing expensive gear, but the best advice came from Jrista concerning landing perches and a hunting blind so the birds didn't see me..... but the very best advice came from a photographer friend who said "fill you pocket with sunflower seeds, spread some out, sit with a good book, and be patient"

As far as tripods go.... I have a 35 year old Manfroto and a five year old carbon-fibre manfroto.... They are probably the least expensive of the stable tripods. You can pay more for a bit better or you can pay less for a whole lot worse. I do NOT recommend carbon fibre unless you carry it a lot. You really need weight for a truly stable tripod.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 23, 2013)

Induro is having a sale:

https://bay169.mail.live.com/default.aspx?id=64855&rru=inbox#n=1784942892&rru=inbox&fid=5&mid=5929a74f-f2f9-11e2-a7c0-00215ad9bd3a


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried that inverted Arca Swiss ball head?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Has anyone tried that inverted Arca Swiss ball head?



The Acratech GP, or the Arca Swiss P0? There are a few users here who have and recommend the former, haven't heard much about the latter here.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...



Ever pinch your finger in a Manfrotto flip lock? Extra points if you've done it in -25°c temperatures!!1!



* Modified quote.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Ever pinch your finger in a Manfrotto flip lock? Extra points if you've done it in -25°c temperatures!!1!


I admit I managed to pinch skin on my finger in a twist lock tripod, so I'm not sure which type of locks are the greater health risk  I got a nice linear bruise that lasted for a week or so.


----------



## Bombsight (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.adorama.com/SL700DXLT.html
... solid as solid can be for the price.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried that inverted Arca Swiss ball head?
> ...



The latter...


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 23, 2013)

Manfrotto 190XPROB. Great solid tripod, adjustable legs, decent height, and at a pretty good price.


----------



## risc32 (Jul 23, 2013)

in the market for a manfrotto 150prob? i've got a minty one i need to get out of here.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 24, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Ever pinch your finger in a Manfrotto flip lock? Extra points if you've done it in -25°c temperatures!!1!



One of my older Manfrotto tripods not only had the vicious flip locks, but the edges of the fliplock had this very sharp plastic flashing. Crikey, they could not have made it more dangerious unless they put metal teeth on it.

Not keeping your finger out of the way is a mistake you make ONCE with some of the older Manfrottos. Yikes that hurt!

My newer one still has the flip locks but the edges are at least more rounded.


----------

